# health problems



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for foot, back and wrist pain? Obviosly stilts are the reason for my foot and back pain but I started useing blades vs trowls and the wrist pain gets pretty bad. Any suggestions other then 4 ibuprophen and a couple beers?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

My chiropractor is one I use regularly. Sometimes monthly. I used trowels for 15 years and I would get serious tennis elbo to the point it would keep me awake at night. A fellow taper said to switch to knives and it would go away. It did and its been 5 years with no tennis elbo. Having back pain because of stilts is the reason I got rid of my sur-mags and got a pair of sky walker 2.0 , I just couldn t adjust those sur-mags. It may be that you need to adjust your stilts better , you shouldn t get too much pain if your stilts are adjusted to your body. I have changed alot of tools and my system so now I can do most of my work on the floor and only use stilts now to pick 3 ways and sand. Oh I dont drink so its just Advil , ice , and chiropractor lol.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

A high strength magnesium supplement, Magnesium is for muscle and nerve support and helps with sleep, helps to get those hammered muscles to relax and heal and the end of the day, A hot bath helps as well.

Also Glucosamine and Chondroitin for your joints, helps keep em lubed up so you wont feel so sore.

Good quaility fish oil, salmon etc and garlic for good blood flow and make sure you drink plenty of water, a few coffees a day isnt enough and you will get sore if you dont get enough water.

Dont waste your money on the cheap stuff though, buy the best brand you can, yes it costs more but the cheap stuff is crap and wont work and you need to take more, the best stuff is sometimes only one a day so it lasts longer.

Try those, Hope that helps you, They work well for me :thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You've got basically the same 3 trouble spots I have.

I 2nd cazna's Glucosamine and Chondroitin. I take it, and it works.

On wrist: I very possibly use the thinnest coating mud of all the tapers in my company. Part of the reason is that my right hand can ache and some fingers 'seize up' at times if I don't. Original damage was mostly from things like chainsawing.

For back, a 'true' Shiat-su massager, like this one - 



 - can get me straightened out at times.

I also use Tiger Balm to give heat and bring blood to areas causing problems. That can help, sometimes really help.

If you don't want the smell, my dad gave me some Hyland's Arnica Montana 1x. That works decently as well.

As for the foot, is it pain all the time? Or just at times like when you've been sitting for a bit and then try walking? And then when you've walked on it a bit, the pain settles back? If it is, check out 'plantar fascitis'. Can take months, even a year, to heal. I've had mine for about 6 months now. One guy I talked to has had it for some time and didn't know what it was.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

All my injuries are from something other than work. Shoulders are blown from snowboarding, knee's are buggered from a baseball/snowboarding combo. back is buggered from doing something stupid while working on a car.

hippie crack is the prescription. 4x.25g daily, doctors orders.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I find that changing things up is the best way for me. I love the s2-mags(double-leg), they call em ole man stilts. However, I have dura-stilts, skywalkers, and some off brands. You have to change em up. Same with tools, I have trowels, hawks, knives and tools. The older you get the more they wear on you, so you got to change em up.

I have tried, and continue to try all the additives mentioned above, however I find 4 Ibuprophen and 2 beers the best,,, However I am a southern *******. I guess its in the genes.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Why hasn't anyone recommended to just quit being a sissy?

(easy now fellas....it's a joke!):yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Why hasn't anyone recommended to just quit being a sissy?
> 
> (easy now fellas....it's a joke!):yes:


 :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> All my injuries are from something other than work. Shoulders are blown from snowboarding, knee's are buggered from a baseball/snowboarding combo. back is buggered from doing something stupid while working on a car.
> 
> hippie crack is the prescription. 4x.25g daily, doctors orders.


ooowwww mcdusty,,,that hippie crack is the fountain of youth that Juan Ponce de León was searching for in Florida in the 1600's,what's your doctors name :yes::jester:


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

jmr said:


> Anyone have suggestions for foot, back and wrist pain? Obviosly stilts are the reason for my foot and back pain but I started useing blades vs trowls and the wrist pain gets pretty bad. Any suggestions other then 4 ibuprophen and a couple beers?


Switch to Exederan and Whiskey


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

last week i had to scrape and skim the ceilings of the top floor of a house. i have not felt right since. everyday something around my neck and between my shoulder blades has been hurting. i also sprained or maybe broke my thumb on my right hand three months ago skateboarding. seriously regretting not getting it checked out at the time. it makes long stints of knife work agony. also pulling a trowel up a bead kills. i finally put a splint on it and it is starting to feel better. i miss my thumb


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

health care is for free in Canada carpentaper
or should i say,were taxed to death,use the health care:yes::jester:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i've got no excuse:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> last week i had to scrape and skim the ceilings of the top floor of a house. i have not felt right since. everyday something around my neck and between my shoulder blades has been hurting. i also sprained or maybe broke my thumb on my right hand three months ago skateboarding. seriously regretting not getting it checked out at the time. it makes long stints of knife work agony. also pulling a trowel up a bead kills. i finally put a splint on it and it is starting to feel better. i miss my thumb


Maybe a little asian lady standing on your back would help :thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i just get my little rugrats to stomp all over me. after bathtime i throw them on the bed then i just flop down on my stomach and they spend a half hour climbing and jumping all over me while i just lay there. i think it might do more harm than good but the important part is i get to lie down for half an hour and they love it.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

A bit like the government...Just lay there and let them walk all over you, Only problem is they are more likely to f*ck it than fix it.


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

Ha ha, wow what a response thanks for the advice guys. All have been good suggestions.. I started using Dr scholls in my shoes, I've definately noticed less fatigue.


----------



## sean B (Sep 9, 2010)

jmr said:


> Anyone have suggestions for foot, back and wrist pain? Obviosly stilts are the reason for my foot and back pain but I started useing blades vs trowls and the wrist pain gets pretty bad. Any suggestions other then 4 ibuprophen and a couple beers?


the biggest mistake i see people make wearing stilts is that they dont have the riser high enough.

darn near every taper ive seen that complains of tired legs and feet have the top strap part of the riser somewhere near thier calf muscle.

that darned thing is supposed to be right up under your kneecap, right where you leg bends. just a few inches short and your legs wobble and yopur muscles work way too much trying to stablize yourself. it makes you use muscles in your feet trying to keep balanced, thats why your feet hurt.

just think what it does to your knee joints being so wobbly.

it also trashes your back.

get that riser right up under your knee and you will be a new man.

as far as wrists, hands and shoulders go, ill bet you are a hawk and trowler. pulling up with the palm of your hand pointing down trashes all three, learn to use a knife cause it aint goin away.

just read that you did switch to a blade, sounds like you already messed yourself up. the only thing you can do to help yourself heal would be light duty for a long time. you probably have carple tunnle and nerve damage. I know 10 guys with it. sucks.

i usta work in the meat cutting industry and carple tunnle syndrome is common , the best way to combat it is to do exercizes and stretches a few times a day, get those tendons stretched out and moving. i like bending my wrists and fingers back and forth as far as possible.

i remember when i was a kid, i could bend my wrist back and darn near touch my arm, nowdays i cant bend it in a 90 either direction.

give the stilts thing a try though.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

seanb
as far as wrists, hands and shoulders go, ill bet you are a hawk and trowler. pulling up with the palm of your hand pointing down trashes all three, learn to use a knife cause it aint goin away.
would half to disagree,unless you don't know to use a h&t,if your tight fisted on it,and don't change your hand positioning,then maybe.still lots of arm/hand motion with pan and knife too so...
what kills my "left" arm is the weight of the mud on the hawk or in the mud pan.just saying either one will kill you after years of doing the same thing over and over and over and over and over...ouch!!!!!
If you can't bare the pain no more,try cortisone shots,(google it)some guys say they come out feeling great after them,but i think there's only so many you can get.
Or just be a typical drywaller,drink beer, do drugs,have sex !!!
were rock stars:thumbup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> Why hasn't anyone recommended to just quit being a sissy?
> 
> (easy now fellas....it's a joke!):yes:



If I said that .....................


----------

